# The only way to money max and afford your surgeries your gonna need



## MAG27 (Apr 20, 2021)

Buy BigChungusCoin


It has been a rough week for crypto but don’t lose hope, this may be the greatest opportunity for 1000x gains in the entire crypto sphere, $CHUNGUS only has a market cap of $35 so there is a lot to gain here. So let’s make some wholesome gains together buddy boyos🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀.

Website: BigChungusCoin Pancakeswap: https://exchange.pancakeswap.finance/#/swap Address: 0x7b2fc63ee4cb37fbf47c274fe7840a64933a62f7 Twitter @BigChungusCoin Popcorn: https://poocoin.app/tokens/0x7b2fc63ee4cb37fbf47c274fe7840a64933a62f7

Remember just one dollar goes a long way with low cap coins.


Releasing The blackpill token soon 👍🏿


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 20, 2021)

damn $200 mkt cap climbing fast


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 20, 2021)

I don't understand anything on what's happening on that site, how do you connect, how do you buy coins?


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 20, 2021)

connect your wallet to pancakeswap make sure you got a form of cryp[to in that wallet. enter in the address into the search for crypto thingamajig and then enter in your prefered crypto and you will get CHUNGUS in return.


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 20, 2021)

4x lol


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 20, 2021)

MAG27 said:


> connect your wallet to pancakeswap make sure you got a form of cryp[to in that wallet. enter in the address into the search for crypto thingamajig and then enter in your prefered crypto and you will get CHUNGUS in return.


How, I never heard of any of the wallets mentioned there, I have an Electrum wallet and a Binance account.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 22, 2021)

ngl i might buy some of this

i'll thank you if it ever reaches 10 million market cap


----------



## APJ (Apr 23, 2021)

I don’t really know anything about crypto. But something I’ve often wondered is why don’t those people who can’t afford the surgeries they need going hard (in terms of risk) to earn the money? If you really believe looks are so important for quality of life, then that’s the only reasonable path forward. I mean dedicating entire day to career, second jobs, night classes, zero hobbies, just work work work (and softmax where you can)


----------



## Hector (Apr 24, 2021)

Explain step by step how to buy it, per example thru Kraken or Coinbase. I will buy some for the lols


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hector said:


> Explain step by step how to buy it, per example thru Kraken or Coinbase. I will buy some for the lols


U have to enable binance smart chain on your wallet, have BNB in your wallet which you can do by buying BNB through binance, which you can swap for CHUNGUS on Pancakeswap.com but to swap u must enter the address for chungus which is shown above and swap for a crypto of ur liking


----------



## MAG27 (Apr 24, 2021)

APJ said:


> I don’t really know anything about crypto. But something I’ve often wondered is why don’t those people who can’t afford the surgeries they need going hard (in terms of risk) to earn the money? If you really believe looks are so important for quality of life, then that’s the only reasonable path forward. I mean dedicating entire day to career, second jobs, night classes, zero hobbies, just work work work (and softmax where you can)


Nah true satisfaction is achieved by achieving something hard without trying while seeing everyone else suffer trying to achieve it, basically chads life in a nutshell.


----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Apr 24, 2021)

based OP pumping and dumping on 4chan tards


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 24, 2021)

Seems kinda shady tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 25, 2021)

unironically if you put $1000 into doge before it blew up you could have 1 mil


----------



## one job away (Apr 25, 2021)

MAG27 said:


> Buy BigChungusCoin
> 
> 
> It has been a rough week for crypto but don’t lose hope, this may be the greatest opportunity for 1000x gains in the entire crypto sphere, $CHUNGUS only has a market cap of $35 so there is a lot to gain here. So let’s make some wholesome gains together buddy boyos🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀🚀.
> ...


coins are legit bs...

think about it. 

coins have 0 value. someone just made something up and ppl went wild over some imaginary currency with 0 back up or actual value behind it.

he just invented something that's absolutely worthless and convinced ppl to give him actual money for that. smart guy but ppl who invested early in btc werent smart investors. they were just dumb enough to believe him and got lucky 

I can sell you pieces of paper signed with my name.... you cant actually do stuff with it but its 5€ a piece and you can use it as currency lol


----------



## godsmistake (Apr 26, 2021)

only way to make money is to make your own cryptocurrency and shill it.


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos0 (Apr 26, 2021)

Lmao greycel con-artist scamming 0 psl retards on his crypto he made in 30 mins.


----------

